# Southampton Reptile Night 16/04/09



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I recently posted a thread asking how many people would be interested in a Reptile being set up in Southampton.
Well i have now arranged one:

The Reptile Night is to take place on the 16th April 09
@ 









The night will be from 7pm till 9.30pm

Refreshments will be avilable 

And the shop have said they will be doing *Special Offers* on the night!!! 

This is a chance for everyone in Southampton and surrounding area to meet up, have a chat and if you want bring one of your reptiles along.

If your interested in coming (for a rough head count) or have any questions please PM me

Cheers Loz


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

that will do the trick!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so there-my friend may be coming too. Ill let you know for definite on her once she knows xx


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Come to think of it - i could bring my camera along and capture the event so we can post some piccies?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I'm free, I'll be there!


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah definately be there. sounds cool


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i'll be there if im free, sounds good, is it 'bring a reptile' lol?


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

bring any reptile you want! Gonna be a great night!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be there mate, and i will bring some herp's to! will there be heating available for them buddy?


----------



## beefcake (Nov 17, 2008)

yep were be there sounds good mate how are the new burms getting on!


----------



## fernandez1986 (Feb 15, 2009)

*im in xxxxxx*

im in xxxxxx


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

to dave and other dave

Yes there will be heating! The whole shops over 80 

And the burms are doing great!


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

Bugger you changed the date!!!:devil: Ill see if we can get that night off instead lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

il try and make it!!! dont know what rep il bring though


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome idea, I'm in!


----------



## Seal (Mar 2, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Mush said:


> il try and make it!!! dont know what rep il bring though


Don't bring a rep bring your dog!!! He is awesome!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

sounds good any idea of time?


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> sounds good any idea of time?


Its 7pm till 9.30pm


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

boa_girl said:


> Its 7pm till 9.30pm


thats ok then should be able to make it then will be a little after the start though.


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> thats ok then should be able to make it then will be a little after the start though.


Thats ok it should be a great night


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

boa_girl said:


> Thats ok it should be a great night


should be good although i only know one person whos going so thats a little worrying.


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> should be good although i only know one person whos going so thats a little worrying.


Thats ok you should lots of new people


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

boa_girl said:


> Thats ok you should lots of new people


Im sure i'll be ok debating wether i should bring somthing maybe the dwarf burm depending on how it behaves in the mean time.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Arrrrr! I will be working that night!:bash:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Come on people there must be more herp keepers than this in southampton


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Under 18s allowed? itd be a great place to sell stuff.


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

herpzane said:


> Under 18s allowed? itd be a great place to sell stuff.


people of all ages are allowed!


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

hopefully be able to come! I'll know sooner to the time


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

b-pro said:


> hopefully be able to come! I'll know sooner to the time


Hpoe so to its set to a great night:lol2:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

i cant wait


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

where abouts in southampton is this and is it open to anyone?


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Gecko82 said:


> where abouts in southampton is this and is it open to anyone?


It's in Botley, Southampton (the address is on the original post) and it is open to everyone


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

I will try my best to make it but I won't be bringing my royal as I've only just got him and don't want to stress him too much this early on....


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

boa_girl said:


> Hpoe so to its set to a great night:lol2:


totally. 

i was canvassing for more people saturday. i think i deserve points or summit?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

I understand they will be selling stuff on the night. What sort of stuff they got in there.


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

well, pretty much most reptile goods really. what you after?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

dunno but il probably come back with something.


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah - me too. i always do and it isnt good for the bank balance 
:lol:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

We sell most most of the major reptile brands and have a pretty good selection of livestock! There will be some pretty good deals on the night!

And katy your a great canvasser!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> Don't bring a rep bring your dog!!! He is awesome!



hehe thanks hun

i dont think harry would like to go on the back of the bike though!!! plus i dont have a diddy helmet and some doggles!!!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

carpetman said:


> We sell most most of the major reptile brands and have a pretty good selection of livestock! There will be some pretty good deals on the night!
> 
> And katy your a great canvasser!



Why thankyou. I shall add it to my list of talents. :lol:


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Mush said:


> diddy helmet and some doggles!!!


Now that i would pay to see!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

kmlc said:


> Now that i would pay to see!!
> 
> :2thumb:


wouldnt mind trying however with our dog its a no can do!!! hes a git at the best of times!!!!!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

will this be a weekly thing or just a one off?


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

herpzane said:


> will this be a weekly thing or just a one off?


Umm, not sure tbh.
If it is a success then i guess maybe they might host it monthly or summit. 

But if everyone just sits there, stares into space and has no chat - then im guessing its a no. :lol2:


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

herpzane said:


> will this be a weekly thing or just a one off?


 It depends on the night, if it's a hit then there will be more.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a young cousin just starting out in the world of reps. Hes interested in coming along however he is not a member on here. He is 9 but very sensible and will be accompanied. would he be ok to come along?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey mate, he will be fine to come along, they guys at the grange are really nice, and from talking to jay (from the grange) its just gonna be a chilled out evening of chatting and socializing for people who share a common interest, so if he likes reptiles he is gonna be more than welcome! It will be a good chance for him to meet people who can give him sound advice on reptile keeping.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats exactly the reason he wants to come along. Hed get a lot out of it.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

As Eco_Tonto said, everyone is welcome! And it should be a really good night, a lot of people have said they will come now!


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

Dammit! Thats the day I set off on the 'Scumball rally' Otherwise I would be there.............


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

sparker said:


> Dammit! Thats the day I set off on the 'Scumball rally' Otherwise I would be there.............


Scumball rally? That doesn't involve nova's does it?? 

Shame - never mind, come to the next one


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

anybody know if this place sells spiderlings?


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

we do but don't have many in right now!


----------



## doolittle (Jan 16, 2009)

*Billy No Mates*

I know NOBODY from the world of reptiles! (Have been to the shop a couple of times though) I'd quite like to come as I'm still quite a newbie, but if I come on my own will I seem a saddo?:blush:


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

doolittle said:


> I know NOBODY from the world of reptiles! (Have been to the shop a couple of times though) I'd quite like to come as I'm still quite a newbie, but if I come on my own will I seem a saddo?:blush:


 Don't be silly LOL It will be a good chance for you to get some reptile people.


----------



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, just wondered if u have any panther chameleons and if so are they likely to be there on the night??
Thanks


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

lol yeah there are a few of my old panthers there! They will have nosy be's and nosy meito's maby some ambanja's to


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

doolittle said:


> I know NOBODY from the world of reptiles! (Have been to the shop a couple of times though) I'd quite like to come as I'm still quite a newbie, but if I come on my own will I seem a saddo?:blush:


Not at all!!

Thats what its all about - sharing the rep love. :lol:


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

ahh wish i could drive otherwise i wouldve come :whip:


----------



## doolittle (Jan 16, 2009)

kmlc said:


> Not at all!!
> 
> Thats what its all about - sharing the rep love. :lol:


Count me in then:2thumb:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Zoee said:


> ahh wish i could drive otherwise i wouldve come :whip:


 
Try pm-ing doolittle for a lift, he coming from your direction!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

doolittle said:


> Count me in then:2thumb:


Brilliant!
: victory:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

doolittle said:


> I know NOBODY from the world of reptiles! (Have been to the shop a couple of times though) I'd quite like to come as I'm still quite a newbie, but if I come on my own will I seem a saddo?:blush:



hey dont worry im a billy no mates anyways!!!! all my mates are like 4 hours away up north!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will have a word with simon and see if we can come down.
Is the psyco ATB still there ? :whistling2:


----------



## wangleem (Nov 30, 2007)

Zoee said:


> ahh wish i could drive otherwise i wouldve come :whip:


 
yeah,shame!! 
I can't come as well ,it's not easy to get by bus in the evening!!

nick


----------



## doolittle (Jan 16, 2009)

carpetman said:


> Try pm-ing doolittle for a lift, *he* coming from your direction!


She : victory:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry Doolittle 

And wohic yeah still gave the psyco ATB


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

wangleem said:


> yeah,shame!!
> I can't come as well ,it's not easy to get by bus in the evening!!
> 
> nick


if you get the train to Eastleigh nick i will give you a lift. (only if you bring you retic tho, lol)


----------



## wangleem (Nov 30, 2007)

eco_tonto said:


> if you get the train to Eastleigh nick i will give you a lift. (only if you bring you retic tho, lol)


 
thanks for that dave, but you should know you are welcome to pop in have a look anytime as you want,don't you ??? LOL!!

cheers 

nick


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

was nice to see you today nick, was great to see your stunning retic's again!


----------



## Griffster (Feb 5, 2009)

Chalk up another newbie to the hobby attending- at least I know Eco_Tonto... that's one! See you all there!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Griff, pleased your coming mate will be good to have you come buddy!


----------



## gecko_boy (Mar 18, 2009)

my housemate in brighton recently got me started on reps back in southampton for a few weeks 2 work. didnt even realise it was a reptile shop only 5mins from my house so might pop along could do with any useful tips and advice from u experienced reptilers! wat time are ur openin hours, need to pick up some food in the nxt few days but am workin in the day the next 16 days :gasp: 

cheers adam


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

we are open 9-5.30 monday to saturday and 10-4 sunday


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whats the parking situation down there like?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Whats the parking situation down there like?


they have plenty of parking there!!!

but if u block my bike in that night il kick you :lol2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> they have plenty of parking there!!!
> 
> but if u block my bike in that night il kick you :lol2:


Wasnt planning to but if i see a bike there im going to now :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Wasnt planning to but if i see a bike there im going to now :lol2:


:devil:evil git :lol2:

il have my bike boots on so the kick will hurt!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> :devil:evil git :lol2:
> 
> il have my bike boots on so the kick will hurt!


The thing is you'll know the car but not the person driving it so how are you going to kick me? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> The thing is you'll know the car but not the person driving it so how are you going to kick me? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


il go back and shout 

'hey whoever has the car reg XXXX someones just broken into it' then ul go to see whats going on and by then ive had ya shins!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> il go back and shout
> 
> 'hey whoever has the car reg XXXX someones just broken into it' then ul go to see whats going on and by then ive had ya shins!


That would work lol best not be blocking in any bikes then in that case :lol2: i'll get somone else to do it instead.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> That would work lol best not be blocking in any bikes then in that case :lol2: i'll get somone else to do it instead.


meanie pants!!!!

Might bring my weird looking leo, il set him on you! he will give you the eye stare of dooom


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

lol thats a pretty crazy stare but i shall be bring one of the borneos so maybe they can meet :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> lol thats a pretty crazy stare but i shall be bring one of the borneos so maybe they can meet :whistling2: :lol2:


damn u stop trying to have one over on me :lol2:

shame i dont have a car license otherwise id bring my big scary lick monster dog


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> damn u stop trying to have one over on me :lol2:
> 
> shame i dont have a car license otherwise id bring my big scary lick monster dog


I will win no matter what lol lucky you can't drive then otherwise you would have the slim chance of being the winner which won't happen now lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> I will win no matter what lol lucky you can't drive then otherwise you would have the slim chance of being the winner which won't happen now lol


ah well least il win with the best looking vehicle out the pair of us!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> ah well least il win with the best looking vehicle out the pair of us!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmmm not to sure about that either haven't seen you push bike and my car is dam good :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Hmmm not to sure about that either haven't seen you push bike and my car is dam good :lol2:


haha only cause ur jealous as i have a machine u cant handle!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> haha only cause ur jealous as i have a machine u cant handle!


well if its a 600cc my car has a extra 1400cc there abouts on top so thats 1 to me again :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> well if its a 600cc my car has a extra 1400cc there abouts on top so thats 1 to me again :lol2:


ah but mines nippier, sexier, sounds better, looks better and i bet i could out accellerate you any day

and i bet mine top ends better too


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> ah but mines nippier, sexier, sounds better, looks better and i bet i could out accellerate you any day
> 
> and i bet mine top ends better too


Well ok i admit 3 out of 5 would be right. I do like bikes was going to go down that route instead of a car maybe one day.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Well ok i admit 3 out of 5 would be right. I do like bikes was going to go down that route instead of a car maybe one day.



go for it!!!

i cant stand driving, why i never carried on doing the lessons!!

bikes all the way for me!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> go for it!!!
> 
> i cant stand driving, why i never carried on doing the lessons!!
> 
> bikes all the way for me!


I do love driving its great long as there are no slow drivers, traffic jams and such then it gets on my nerves and i get abit of rage thats were haveing a bike would be a advantage you can filter through.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i might not be coming now

sorry


----------



## doolittle (Jan 16, 2009)

*Can't come *

Sorry guys, I can't make it, I've got to work. (especially as I've booked the Sunday off to go to Maidstone!:whistling2:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

i shall drag smurple along : victory: we shall be there!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mush said:


> i might not be coming now
> 
> sorry


Harsh whys that? wont be able to block your bike in now :lol2:


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

*Reptile night*

Count me in...

Chris


----------



## Sutherland08 (Jul 19, 2008)

count me in i only live 5 mins down the road


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

*just joined*

hi all have just joined the forum. i live in southampton and wondered if it would be ok to come along on the 16th
hope 2 hear soon cheers james


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

jamesandnina said:


> hi all have just joined the forum. i live in southampton and wondered if it would be ok to come along on the 16th
> hope 2 hear soon cheers james



of course! everyone is welcome 
:welcome:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for a great night every one, was good to put real names and faces to alot of you, looking forward to the next one!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah, thnks guys, had a brill time!!

Kate x

see ya nxt mnth :2thumb:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was a good night was worried at first lol but met some nice people look foward to the next one.


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

kmlc said:


> yeah, thnks guys, had a brill time!!
> 
> Kate x
> 
> see ya nxt mnth :2thumb:












:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Griffster (Feb 5, 2009)

A good night indeed- will be bringing my young daughter to the next one (but won't be staying until the end with her!). Evereyone was very welcoming and friendly- a big thanks- :notworthy: -to the hosts as well for providing the all important venue- much appreciated.


----------



## Seal (Mar 2, 2009)

Really enjoyed it thanks very much everyone. Definitely going to the next one. Cheers lauren for bringing your boa and dave your sorong is beautiful 

Alex


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Seal said:


> Really enjoyed it thanks very much everyone. Definitely going to the next one. Cheers lauren for bringing your boa and dave your sorong is beautiful
> 
> Alex


Thanks mate, your welcome over any time to have a gander at the rest of my collection if u fancy it

thanks mate


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

samroyal2 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:



haha, just you wait - I will get one one day!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Grange Reptiles fb page


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for coming, turned out to be a great night and looking forwards to next month! think we have a date sorted, just have to confirm and will post it!






:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------

